# Sanyo PLV-Z2000 for $1700.00 OR PT-AX200u for $1300.00? HELP



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I am looking at both projectors. On the one hand You have arguably the best 720p out there and on the other an entry level 1080p. HMMM
I will be using this pJ for Television SD/HD, Sports and movies in a basement with the lights both on and off at times depending on the use. I have a 100" screen @13 ft. The ambient light is totally controllable but I do want to be able to watch Tv with the lights on.
Anyone with any experience or insight please help a brotha out.

Other equip Toshiba ax2 HD/DVD

Forgot to mention I am also running the Onkyo 875


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a review comparing the 200 with the Z5...

Shootout: Panasonic PT-AX200U Versus Sanyo PLV-Z5

Here's a review of the 200...

Review: Panasonic PT-AX200U Home Theater Projector

And here's a review of the 2000...

Sanyo PLV-Z2000 Review -- Sanyo's New 1080p Home Theater Projector

Those may help you some.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sonnie, but which would you choose?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I considered the Z2000 when I was shopping and ended up choosing the 
Panasonic PT-AE2000U 1080p HD Projector. I have been as happy as I could be and will say that I have not seen a better picture than what I've seen on this projector. It is absolutely stunning. So, it would be difficult for me to answer that question other than to say that I would choose neither and buy the Panny 2000 instead. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Mitsubishi HC4900 3LCD 1080p pj, @ $1500 after a $500 rebate this month. Give the folks at Projectorpeople.com a call and see what they can do for you.


----------

